# 2012 PSE Stinger 3G



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

*Anyone have opinions and/or criticism on this bow? Looking to pick it up as my first with the 45-70lb limbs.

Also, any suggestions on a good release at a decent price? As well as fall away rests, sights (thinking Axiom?), front stablizers, and arrows? Buying the bare bow, so whatever accessories I need I could use some good input on.

Thanks in advance! =)*


----------



## azoutdoorsmen (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought mine in January from Archery connection. 399 dollars for bow, release, wisker biscuit, pse sight, and quiver. It is my first bow. Not the fastest for a 70 pound bow. I have since added a Qad ultra rest hunter and i love it. Its almost the same as a Rip cord code red just a cheaper price tag. I have also upgraded the sight to a TRUE Glo MICRO BRITE 5 pin sight. I am having a bit of trouble getting it sighted in perfect but that could be me always making adjustments. I can hit 60 yard targets but it does have a bit of an arc to it. My dislikes are it is Mosey oak pattern. When all my clothes are REALTREE. not a big deal. And the factory Strings are not to good they dont last too long especially if you shoot numerous days and for a couple of hrs. Other than that it looks great and I do my best to hang with the big dawgs in 3d shoots the best i can but for the price I cannot complain. Good luck to you.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

They are a nice entry level bow that you can get in what is called a RTS(ready to shoot) It comes with a WB rest, 3 pin sight, and a quiver. 
BUT-------I'm going to suggest to you to get off the net and go to your local pro shop and shoot one and ask for their advice. It is going to have to be set up to you. Also the bow does NOT adjust from 45 to70# that is the range the bow can be bought in. It only adjusts in 10 pound increments. In other words if you want to shoot a bow let's say 55# then you buy a bow that maxes at 60#-------then it will adjust from 50 to 60#.
Again my suggestion get off the net and go to a pro shop and get it set up properly. Have fun.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Well my plan was to get a bare bow and put a drop away rest on it, and sights/quiver of my choosing. I've never been much of a RTS fan in any hobby i've done. I'll more than likely be going to my local shop in the morning, I would just like to not go in completely blind. Thanks very much Dale_B1. I appreciate the input. I'm also looking at the Hoyt Rampage XT if I can find a place where the price is right. Thanks again!


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought one early this year and so far I like it alot. It shoots very well and has a nice smooth draw to it. I can't see paying $500+ for a bow when this one will do just as good.


----------



## Westaussieguy (Mar 6, 2011)

Dale_B1 is wrong, the stinger 3g does have a full ten turns adjustment on the limbs, mine can be adjusted from 40# to 60# and the 70# model goes down to 50#. I have a QAD Ultra rest and 5 pin tru-glow sight and it keeps up with the $1000 bows, the last ABA and 3D shoot I did I beat all the others on the day except a PSE Bowmadness and that was the shooter and not the bow. The bow IMHO is one of the best buys for the money, very nice to shoot, easy to adjust. I replaced the original strings and cables with a set I made myself and it shoots beautifully. It would be good to shoot it first but I bought mine online because my local dealer didn't carry it and from the first shot I loved it. i haven't heard anyone that has bought the stinger 3g have a bad word to say about it. The only small fault I found with it was the draw module worked loose, but a drop of blue loctite fixed it. 
Good luck if you buy one, I am sure you will become a fan as well.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

stinger is available in a 50, 60, or 70lb max weight with 10lbs of adjustment. the bow should not be shot with more than 5 turns out of the limb bolts.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

It is an excellent entry level bow that comes with everything you need except the arrows and release. It is just a touch heavy however. But a great shooter that will last you years.


----------



## Westaussieguy (Mar 6, 2011)

Check the PSE web site, the stinger 3G and a few other 2012 bows have a full 30# adjustment, it was the earlier models that only had 10# of adjustment, jeez people if you don't know the facts don't comment. The new risers were built so that a larger range of adjustment could be done with a full ten turns of the limb bolts. and to the OP I use a tru-ball Max3 T-handle release with mine.


----------



## K.Williams (Mar 30, 2012)

The PSE Rally is PSE's "Growth Bow" The stinger 3G has the '10 turn' limb bolt pockets as well, Not shore if you'll get the same draw weight range as the Rally tho, I know the Brute X has 10 limb bolt turn pockets as well. But the Brute X also has split limbs which are more preloaded than the Rally and Stingers limbs. so to my understanding the Rally has the most LB adjustment followed by the stinger 3G ...


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

the stinger is a fine bow,, it holds up well is quiet and will out shoot most people with ease, the large brace height is forgiving,,,and it has plenty of draw length adjustment,,,now for the poundage adjustment,,,, only some of the new pse bows allow 10 turns out on the limb bolts, the stinger is one of them, on most bows 1 turn gives 2-3 pounds of weight change,, 10 turns will likely net between 20 and 30 pounds of drop,, there is no guarntee on the weight range,, i would expect at least 20 which would allow the bow to drop from 70-50 safely,, also draw length does affect the weight changes too, but to a lesser degree,, i would not come out and say that it is a 30 pound range of weight, pse does not even advertise it to have that, they simply say the limb bolts can be backed out 10 full turns,,and have some charts showing the changes like those above.... across the board with almost every make i have handled is between 2 and 3 pounds per turn.. but exceptions exist, the evo is one i know off,, it only gets about .5- maybe 1.5 # per turn... if you look at the chart above on the rally which is a different bow than the stinger,,you will see only a 25 pound drop at max draw length at 70#,, but as the draw length decreases the range will open up a little more... some of the pse bows also only list a 6 turn max and others stop at 4 turns,, so know what your looking at and dont assume they all have 10 turns, they dont and if you try you way well get slapped in the face with a limb trying to do it,, depending on the bow model


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Dale, Sorry but you are wrong. The Stinger has 20lbs of adjustment. The Brute X has 15lbs of adjustment. Just a heads up. JB



Dale_B1 said:


> They are a nice entry level bow that you can get in what is called a RTS(ready to shoot) It comes with a WB rest, 3 pin sight, and a quiver.
> BUT-------I'm going to suggest to you to get off the net and go to your local pro shop and shoot one and ask for their advice. It is going to have to be set up to you. Also the bow does NOT adjust from 45 to70# that is the range the bow can be bought in. It only adjusts in 10 pound increments. In other words if you want to shoot a bow let's say 55# then you buy a bow that maxes at 60#-------then it will adjust from 50 to 60#.
> Again my suggestion get off the net and go to a pro shop and get it set up properly. Have fun.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Wow, thanks everyone! Still looking around, but for the price, this one looks very promising. Any other advice and things to consider i'd greatly appreciate!


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Yea the Stock string has a lot to be desired on the Stinger 3G. I have a custom set coming for mine.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

PSERepNE said:


> Dale, Sorry but you are wrong. The Stinger has 20lbs of adjustment. The Brute X has 15lbs of adjustment. Just a heads up. JB


JB your correct to a point------but the way PSE lists the bows the buyer is better off ordering the bow to what they expect to be shooting poundage wise most of the time. Also no where in any of the specs does it suggest setting the pound in that big of a range. It only says not to turn the bolts anymore than 10 turns but does not suggest the poundage range is that far. Now on the Rally they acutally do have a spec chart for just that reason and it is the only bow PSE currently has that gives you that kind of information. If you actually have a spec chart for the Stringer and the Brute showing that big of a range on one bow I would like to see it as like I said the only one I know of is the Rally.


----------



## Westaussieguy (Mar 6, 2011)

Dale here is the link to the Stinger 3G tune chart, please note the draw weight is from 50 - 70#
http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2012&Model=1213HP
That seems to say in black and white that the range is 20# 
I hope that helps, but then again maybe PSE and their Reps don't really know how they make their bows.


----------



## nubbb (Apr 22, 2003)

Bought on of my kids one. Very nice bow.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought a brand new one the first year they came out. Killed many a critter with it. Very smooth, solid bow imo. I still prefer the stinger over some of the 1000 bows out there. 

You wont be disappointed with it.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Dale, Sorry not to split hairs but I am totally correct. The Stinger has 20 lbs of adjustment and the Brute X has 15. Now as for your other points....Yes I would agree...if someone is going to shoot the bow at 58lbs they would be best off with a 60lb peak bow. However, as you know, many people that are starting out develop their bow muscles rather quickly so if someone is let's say 5'10" and regular build, and we will say 16 and they can pull back 54 comfortably a 70lb peak bow may be the best option because in a few weeks they may pull back the bow at 60 w/o a problem and as they grow and strengthen they may be at 65 pounds the next year. This is why we have "pro-shops" to help guide the person in the right direction at least we all hope they will. As far as PSE's posting on the web you are correct, they/we could do and should do a better job of informing people. Bu just so you are aware my statement earlier was 100% correct but I won't hold it against you I have a lot of respect for you and your desire to always want to help people out. Thanks for sharing your passion. JB



Dale_B1 said:


> JB your correct to a point------but the way PSE lists the bows the buyer is better off ordering the bow to what they expect to be shooting poundage wise most of the time. Also no where in any of the specs does it suggest setting the pound in that big of a range. It only says not to turn the bolts anymore than 10 turns but does not suggest the poundage range is that far. Now on the Rally they acutally do have a spec chart for just that reason and it is the only bow PSE currently has that gives you that kind of information. If you actually have a spec chart for the Stringer and the Brute showing that big of a range on one bow I would like to see it as like I said the only one I know of is the Rally.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

PSERepNE said:


> Dale, Sorry not to split hairs but I am totally correct. The Stinger has 20 lbs of adjustment and the Brute X has 15. Now as for your other points....Yes I would agree...if someone is going to shoot the bow at 58lbs they would be best off with a 60lb peak bow. However, as you know, many people that are starting out develop their bow muscles rather quickly so if someone is let's say 5'10" and regular build, and we will say 16 and they can pull back 54 comfortably a 70lb peak bow may be the best option because in a few weeks they may pull back the bow at 60 w/o a problem and as they grow and strengthen they may be at 65 pounds the next year. This is why we have "pro-shops" to help guide the person in the right direction at least we all hope they will. As far as PSE's posting on the web you are correct, they/we could do and should do a better job of informing people. Bu just so you are aware my statement earlier was 100% correct but I won't hold it against you I have a lot of respect for you and your desire to always want to help people out. Thanks for sharing your passion. JB


I am not disagreeing with you one bit as I know who you are and what you do------I have great respect for you and we have known each other on here and the old PSE site for sometime. All I said is PSE does not advertise these bows as being capable of doing it nor do the spec sheets from PSE indicate this. The ONLY clue about it is in their brochure-------no more than 10 turns out from bottomed. The brochure clearly states the bows are ordered in 10 # increments.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Dale, I think I still owe you a coffee, don't I? JB


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

PSERepNE said:


> Dale, I think I still owe you a coffee, don't I? JB


LMAO with half and half please.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the insight guys, got a killer deal on a Mathews and I love it. =)


----------



## harryj (Jul 8, 2012)

Just bought the 3g as my first bow. So coming from a complete novice, but, it feels great to me. My question is where to start from to adjust the weight down to ~45 from 60 (the bow is 60lbs model). I bought online and the shop i went to wasn't comfortable with turning it down more than about 5lbs (looked like they only turned the bolts about 1 turn). So it sounds like it can be adjusted much more, but my question is, is that from full bottom out position which i take to mean the small 'nob' part of the limbs is touching the 'handle' piece of the bow? When i got the bow i immediately turned the bolts so this was the case. After the shop adjustment, there is a small gap, maybe 1/8". BTW, they measured the weight before they adjusted it and it was higher than 60 coming in at 65lbs. That was weird to me since the model is 60 and makes me think i should not have turned the bolts to 'full' bottom'. Thanks in advance for any help. Would hate to do anything bad to my new bow.


----------



## Westaussieguy (Mar 6, 2011)

harryj, normally when adjusting the draw weight you turn the limb bolts all the way in until they stop (don't turn them too hard into the stop) then turn each bolt out exactly the same amount of turns each. On the stinger 3g the book say you can turn it out a full 10 turns. As long as you turn them out the same on each and stay within the ten turns limit limb you will be fine.
Sometimes the bow will be over the advertised draw weight when fully tightened and some will be under, it is the luck of the draw, I just purchased a Brute X 60lb bow and it reads 62lb when the limb bolts are all the way in. I always take the bow at least half a turn off from full weight because I don't like limb bolts fully tightened, but that's just me.
Have fun with the bow you will enjoy shooting it.
Matt


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

What everyone seems to be missing is, it states right on the limbs that you can back out the limb bolts 10 turns...it's not JUST in the liturature. When I back them out to the max, I get anywhere from 20 to 25 pounds off of the max weight. This allows people to start off with a low weight bow that allows them to concentrate on their form, and not just struggling to draw the bow back. And like has been said, they can then build up the poundage and not grow out of the bow.

So what kind of shop is afraid to back any bow out more than one turn???

The Stinger is, by far, the best selling bow in our shop. We can put just about ANY new shooter behind this bow, introducing them to archery for a very reasonable price!

Thank you PSE.


----------



## bigtrey37 (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you get the stinger yet? I've had mine for about 6 months now and I love it. It is the one with skullworks pattern....pretty sweet looking and performing bow. VERY quiet and easy shooting...incase you can't tell I LOVE IT...So if you haven't bought yet go with the stinger


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

What is the minimum DW. of the 3G.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## looktwice&miss (Jul 25, 2012)

My brother has the 50lb version and I had it as low as 32lb. I have the 60lb and had it as low as 40lb.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

the stinger 3g DOES have atleast 20lbs of usable adjustment. i had a problem with mine however, was after 100 shots or so it developed a loud creaking noise when i drew it back, i tried EVERYTHING to fix it nothing worked, so pse said send it back, i spent $30 to send it to them and when i got the bow back from PSE it was EXACTLY the same as when i sent it to them.. the first time i drew it when it came back from the factory ....creeeeeak! so i was pretty upset now with hunting season coming up, so i called pse and told them that they did not fix it one bit and i wasted my money sending it to them. i told them i wanted different bow and they said they didnt have one and couldnt get me one, which i found odd. so in the end the place i bought it from took it back... thank goodness. i really liked the specs, feel, adjustability and the cool skullworks camo and i wish it would would have worked. i have delt with pse 2 times and both my experiences were not so great, cant say i didnt give pse a couple of fair tries.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> the stinger 3g DOES have atleast 20lbs of usable adjustment. i had a problem with mine however, was after 100 shots or so it developed a loud creaking noise when i drew it back, i tried EVERYTHING to fix it nothing worked, so pse said send it back, i spent $30 to send it to them and when i got the bow back from PSE it was EXACTLY the same as when i sent it to them.. the first time i drew it when it came back from the factory ....creeeeeak! so i was pretty upset now with hunting season coming up, so i called pse and told them that they did not fix it one bit and i wasted my money sending it to them. i told them i wanted different bow and they said they didnt have one and couldnt get me one, which i found odd. so in the end the place i bought it from took it back... thank goodness. i really liked the specs, feel, adjustability and the cool skullworks camo and i wish it would would have worked. i have delt with pse 2 times and both my experiences were not so great, cant say i didnt give pse a couple of fair tries.


Sent it back?????? That is a very simple fix that "your" shop should have known how to take care of. It was more than likely in the limb pocket or the limb bolt bezel. All they needed to do was take the limbs off, clean all contact points every good, lube the rockers, bezel where the bolt makes contact and take some paraffin wax and rub it on the limb edges where ever they contact something---done. 15 to 20 minute job at best.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

Dale_B1 said:


> Sent it back?????? That is a very simple fix that "your" shop should have known how to take care of. It was more than likely in the limb pocket or the limb bolt bezel. All they needed to do was take the limbs off, clean all contact points every good, lube the rockers, bezel where the bolt makes contact and take some paraffin wax and rub it on the limb edges where ever they contact something---done. 15 to 20 minute job at best.


simple fix? i wish. like i said i tried EVERYTHING. sending it back to pse was a last resort for me....here you can read some ot the things i tried.... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1821100&highlight=pse+stinger+creak


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Not a bad entry level bow. They can be turned out 10 full turns but so you do have a wide range in poundage. The strings are pretty poor at best. I wouldn't recommend trying a tubless peep, unless it lays flat in the string which really aren't that great anyway. You will be fighting it a lot and it may never stop turning on you.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

According to the Hunter's Friend website they took a 70# Stinger 3g and when they took the allowed 10 turns out of the limb bolts it was down to 40 pounds.

"We love it when people do smart things. Get this! Instead of giving us the usual skimpy 10# draw weight adjustment range on this bow, PSE built the new Stinger 3G with extra long limb bolts ... so you can turn a 70# bow all the way down to 40# if you like. TEN FULL TURNS! No more limb swaps or parts trade-in hassles. No gimmicks or catches either. Just a 7/32" hex wrench is all you need to adjust up or down. Very smart!"


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i agree that is very smart. i liked how the bow shot better than any of the many mathews ive owned over the years, but that noise when i drew the bow was an absolute deal breaker for me. pse told me i was the only one that ever got one that creaked like that, but im still afraid to spend my $ on another one, the repair service also concerned me seeing that they "couldnt" fix the issue for me. this was my second try with pse products. the first issue i had with them was with thier arrows years ago and they didnt resolve that issue for me either, and i ended up losing all my money on that dozen arrows. so im done with them.


----------



## bigtrey37 (Jan 23, 2012)

Which version do you have? It should be pretty drastic...iirc mine is a 70 and will go to 40


----------



## Tom70 (Aug 1, 2010)

My Stinger 3G go to louder after i increased the drawweight, 62# to 66#. The string hit the stopper, and this noise was little at 62#, but now, on 66# (with heavier arrows!) its loudy!
Help please!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

DRAW WEIGHT I have 3 PSE bows 2 Dominators and a Bowmadness the Dominators are 60lb and the lowest they will go is 54 limbs all the way out to the stops and the bowmadness is a 40-50lb set on 54lb with the limbs lacking at least 3/8 " from bottoming out! I have never owned a PSE that was even close to what it should be. ps all these bows are in spec
Dale


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Tom70 said:


> My Stinger 3G go to louder after i increased the drawweight, 62# to 66#. The string hit the stopper, and this noise was little at 62#, but now, on 66# (with heavier arrows!) its loudy!
> Help please!


Did you readjust the string stop? By increasing the poundage you tighten the string up some and probably put more pressure on the string stop than is needed. Maybe?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

turn it back down!


----------



## Tom70 (Aug 1, 2010)

No, i use now heavier and strongest spine arrow (340 to 300 Beman ICS bowhunter). Its needed higher poudage for good spine.
I think, its stopper rubber to hard.


----------



## taylojo (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice bow for the $. I have the 2012 50# model. With limbs bottomed, it's pulling exactly 55#. Be careful though, mine came with the cam spacers in the wrong configuration. This caused one of the cam screw heads to rub against the limb and the cam was even more offset left than designed. Your cam center should be 1/4" left of limb center. PSE said they were tinkering with the spacer configuration early but have settled on it now. They will send you or your bowsmith a diagram of the correct configuration.

Additionally, I set my center shot at 1/8" left of limb center and am getting really nice arrow flight using a mech release.


----------



## OakKing (Apr 14, 2012)

I've had my Stinger for about 3 weeks now and absolutely love it. It's my first compound bow. I had to replace the strings on it though, due to constant peep rotation with the stock string set. I'm getting a custom wood grip made for it from Yeti. I have the 60# model with it turned down while I build up strength in my left shoulder (rehab for a slap tear). 45# at 29".

The only thing I need is new arrows for it. I'm shooting arrows that I've had for my recurve. They are carbon 500s at full length 32" with 125gr tips with 4in feathers. I'm not sure if I should get some more 500s and have them cut shorter with Blazer vanes. Any sugestions?


----------



## aussiejim (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my stinger 3g about 4 weeks ago and it has the same 'creak'! It's coming from the cam, I've had people get right up close to it because I couldn't tell where exactly it was coming from. The bus cable that's causing the creak looks worn and the serving is separating, this thing is lucky to have had 100 arrows through it, going to the pro shop this weekend (3 and a half hour drive!) not happy!!!! Should be out huntin!!! To be honest I wish I spent more money and got a better rig.....Need beer......


KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> the stinger 3g DOES have atleast 20lbs of usable adjustment. i had a problem with mine however, was after 100 shots or so it developed a loud creaking noise when i drew it back, i tried EVERYTHING to fix it nothing worked, so pse said send it back, i spent $30 to send it to them and when i got the bow back from PSE it was EXACTLY the same as when i sent it to them.. the first time i drew it when it came back from the factory ....creeeeeak! so i was pretty upset now with hunting season coming up, so i called pse and told them that they did not fix it one bit and i wasted my money sending it to them. i told them i wanted different bow and they said they didnt have one and couldnt get me one, which i found odd. so in the end the place i bought it from took it back... thank goodness. i really liked the specs, feel, adjustability and the cool skullworks camo and i wish it would would have worked. i have delt with pse 2 times and both my experiences were not so great, cant say i didnt give pse a couple of fair tries.


----------



## Dragonscout (Oct 9, 2012)

King, I've only owned two bows in my 15 years of archery. the latest is the "new' 2012 Stinger 3G. The price point is a big deal to many with a tight wallet and this bow doesn't disappoint. I have been putting about 60 arrows downrange for the last month and have no problems after setup. It was one of the Ready-to-shoots and although I'm not a big fan of package anything, I was pleasantly surprised. The Whisker Biscuit is not something I would have bought ,but am pleased withi it as well. Everything else is fine but the string. It is seeming to stretch, but it may be breaking in. If not, a string from one of the fine retailers here should solve things. If I was still making 1000 yard shots, I would spend the money for a slightly better rifle than I use. As for bows, just like firearms they are only tools. I laugh every time I see a guy brag about his XYZ Slingmaster Deluxe bow and then gets angry that he can't shoot worth spit. If the new Stinger, and yes, it was redesigned for this year compared to the old Stinger, fits you and you like it, get it and don't pine for something with a higher pricetag. This Stinger 3G may be the last bow I ever have to buy. Happy holidays...


----------



## billm67 (Jul 19, 2007)

I bought my son a new Stinger 3G this year and I think it is a really nice bow. The one I bought is a 60 pound max bow and with the limb bolts out 10 turns....it came down to 35 pounds. It is pretty fast even a lower draw weights. We just brought it up to 45 pounds and the bow is shooting very nice. I had them put a whisker biscuit on it and a tru glow sight and he shoots it very well. My last two 3d shoot we went to he actually outshot my buddy. He thought he was too cool. I bought my youngest a Diamond Infinite Edge last week and even though it has a 31 ATA and a 7 inch brace height it stillkind of feels like a "kids" bow. Even though it is a 70 pound peak draw....it's good for my 13 year old because he is small to begin with....but I like the Stinger much better.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

aussiejim said:


> Got my stinger 3g about 4 weeks ago and it has the same 'creak'! It's coming from the cam, I've had people get right up close to it because I couldn't tell where exactly it was coming from. The bus cable that's causing the creak looks worn and the serving is separating, this thing is lucky to have had 100 arrows through it, going to the pro shop this weekend (3 and a half hour drive!) not happy!!!! Should be out huntin!!! To be honest I wish I spent more money and got a better rig.....Need beer......


This thread is close to 5 months old. 
But as far as your problem it is 99% chance it is NOT coming from the cam -------more than likely the limb pockets. As far as the separation on the cable near the cam----this is normal, very normal. The OEM string and cable on that bow leaves a ton to be desired. It is not the best quality(the price of the bow kind of says they have cut corners somewhere and that is where they did it). Now don't get me wrong it is a nice entry level bow. Again I highly doubt your noise is from the cam area the sound resonates, I see it often come from a different part of the bow.


----------



## aussiejim (Nov 13, 2012)

G'day Dale your right i didn't realise the post was that old, i was replying to kawaboy's post last month.

If you like and will post results from the pro shop findings, after this weekend.

thanks for relying. Cheers.


----------



## aussiejim (Nov 13, 2012)

G'day Dale, you were spot on! The pro shop guy sprayed a small amount of silicon in the limbs.............creak gone!

Got a new string while I was there too.

Thanks again


----------

